# اقتراح قسم جديد



## Samir poet (19 فبراير 2013)

*بعد اذن ماى روك
اريد فتح قسم جديد
وانا واثق انة هيكونلة 
فايدة كبير من حيث المناقشات
 الاعضاء فى القسم
اسم القسم 
ممكن نسمى قسم المسرح الكنسى
القسم دا ممكن نتعلم منو حاجات كتيرة
يعنى مثلا من خلال القسم دا ممكن نتعلم
دراسة فن التمثيل ونتعلم عن خشبة المسرخ 
واية هو الاخراج  وكيفية تغمص الشخصية عند الممثل
.......... الخ
بنسبة للكتب ظروفى الصحية صعبة فى شرا الكتب 
حتى لو كانت سيلمة الصحة عندى لكن 
مش بفهم من القرية بحب المناقشة ياريت 
نعمل القسم دا بجدا
وانا احول افيد واستفيد برضو ونتظر  رايكم فى عمل القسم بجدا
بجد هيكنلو فايدة كبيرة القسم دا
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 فبراير 2013)

*اقتراح كويس
ومفيد للي غاوين تمثيل مسرحي زيك كده ياسمير
ان شاء الله ربنا يرتب والادراه تلبي طلبك 

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Samir poet (19 فبراير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اقتراح كويس
> ومفيد للي غاوين تمثيل مسرحي زيك كده ياسمير
> ان شاء الله ربنا يرتب والادراه تلبي طلبك
> 
> ...


يارب انا واقع على اكتافى 
مسرحية كبيرة ساعتين الا ربع
بدور البطولة وان الاوان اثبتلهم نفسى
بس حابب اتعلم واتعلم عن فن التمثيل ....الخ


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 فبراير 2013)

سلام المسيح صديقي الجميل "سمسم"

هي فكره جميله جدا سمير وممكن تنفذ كورشة عمل قنيه مسرحيه . 

بس أعتقد فكره ذي دي علشان نؤتي ثمارها لازم يكون فى متطوعين كتير مهتمين بالمجال دا وممكن يقدورا يخدموا فيه زيك .لأن عادة الأفكار دي بتحتاج لعمل جماعي ومجهود منظم ومتقن . 

أتمني أن الفكره تتم ويكون فى مهتمين نقدر من خلالهم نتابع ونتعلم ونستفيد بشكل عملي علمي ..

ربنا يبارك موهبتك وينميها لمجد المجد أسمه القدوس . 

وأكيد متابع لو تم الموافقه وبأذن ربنا انا تحت أمرك فى أي شيء أقدر أساعد بيه فى مجال خبرتي ومعرفتي .

الرب يرعي روحك ويبارك بحياتك أخي الجميل . 

النعمه معك .​


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح صديقي الجميل "سمسم"
> 
> هي فكره جميله جدا سمير وممكن تنفذ كورشة عمل قنيه مسرحيه .
> 
> ...


*تمام كدا وانا موافق على كلامك 
وانا مستعد اخدم فى القسم بقدر
ما استطيع من الذى تعلمتو فى المسرح*


----------



## النهيسى (20 فبراير 2013)

كويس جدا ربنا يدبر


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> كويس جدا ربنا يدبر


*ياااااااارب يا استاذى بجدااااااااا*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (20 فبراير 2013)

*ربنا يعمل اللى فيه صالح المنتدى.*​


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ربنا يعمل اللى فيه صالح المنتدى.*​


*اشكرك يا استاذى على التشجيع*


----------



## Strident (20 فبراير 2013)

انا جيت عشانك بس يا سمير....لكن فعلاً معنديش خبرة في الحتة دي خالص وما اقدرش افتي


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> انا جيت عشانك بس يا سمير....لكن فعلاً معنديش خبرة في الحتة دي خالص وما اقدرش افتي


*اشكر تعب محبتك
وشكران على ردك الجميل نورت*


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (20 فبراير 2013)

شوف يا استاذ سمير واضح ان عندك فعلا موهبة التمثيل وانشاء هذا القسم بالمنتدى طبعا هو خطوة جيدة جدا ولكن اعتقد ان الاستاذ ماى روك لا يقوم بأنشاءه الا اذا كان يوجد مجموعة من الاعضاء مثلك يحبون التمثيل ويطرحون مواضيع هامة بهذا القسم ( فلا يجوز ان بفتح قسم وتكون انت الزائر الوحيد له ههههه  لاتغضب لمزاحى معك )
فانا متابع وانتظر رأى الاعضاء وبالاخص الاعضاءة الذين  حتى عندهم ميول بسيطة للتمثيل والمسرح 
وانا عن نفسى  لا اكون من المحررين لهذا القسم ( لااقدر ان اكتب موضوع )
فأنا تخصصى فى الالكترونيات  ولا افقه شىء فى المسرح 
الا اذا كنت تحتاج الى تصميم اجهزة الكترونية لزوم الاضاءة فى المسرح او مكبرات صوت للمسرح انا  طبعا فى الخدمة ههههههه
متابع وانتظر رأى الاستاذ ماى روك


----------



## Samir poet (20 فبراير 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> شوف يا استاذ سمير واضح ان عندك فعلا موهبة التمثيل وانشاء هذا القسم بالمنتدى طبعا هو خطوة جيدة جدا ولكن اعتقد ان الاستاذ ماى روك لا يقوم بأنشاءه الا اذا كان يوجد مجموعة من الاعضاء مثلك يحبون التمثيل ويطرحون مواضيع هامة بهذا القسم ( فلا يجوز ان بفتح قسم وتكون انت الزائر الوحيد له ههههه  لاتغضب لمزاحى معك )
> فانا متابع وانتظر رأى الاعضاء وبالاخص الاعضاءة الذين  حتى عندهم ميول بسيطة للتمثيل والمسرح
> وانا عن نفسى  لا اكون من المحررين لهذا القسم ( لااقدر ان اكتب موضوع )
> *فأنا تخصصى فى الالكترونيات  ولا افقه شىء فى المسرح
> ...


*مظبوط كلامك وان شاله هفيد واستفيد انا كمان
بنسبة للاجزء المتلون بالون الاحمر ماهو اديك 
دا جزء من فن المسرح الاضاء او كم تقول مكبرات الصوت
دا جزء هام فى فن المسرح ممهم اوووووووووووى
لان التمثيل بيعتمد على الصوت
شى اساسى*


----------



## هشام المهندس (21 فبراير 2013)

ممكن جدا وهيكون له فائده جميله لتنمية المواهب
ويكون احدالاقسام من الملتقى الثقافي والعلمي ... ممكن جدا
وممكن في القسم الادبي لان حسب معلوماتي اضافه منتدى جديد صعب لكن قسم داخلها ممكن ...
​


----------



## Samir poet (21 فبراير 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> ممكن جدا وهيكون له فائده جميله لتنمية المواهب
> ويكون احدالاقسام من الملتقى الثقافي والعلمي ... ممكن جدا
> وممكن في القسم الادبي لان حسب معلوماتي اضافه منتدى جديد صعب لكن قسم داخلها ممكن ...
> ​


*ماهو دا اللى اقسدو قسم فرعى خاص بالمسرح*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2013)

*ممكن الأول تعمل كام موضوع عن فن المسرح فى المنتدى العام

و نشوف الاقبال عليه شكله إيه ؟ *


----------



## Samir poet (21 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ممكن الأول تعمل كام موضوع عن فن المسرح فى المنتدى العام
> 
> و نشوف الاقبال عليه شكله إيه ؟ *


*فكرة برضو شغالة 
وميرسية على النصيحة*


----------

